# 'Stay the F*** Off The Road': Cyclist Captures Confrontation With Driver



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Now, what does this have to do with guns?
Well, if you watch the man as he gets out of his car, you will see a Semi-auto in his hand which he places in his right front pocket. I saw no point where he pointed it at either cyclist.

The Scenario: if charges were filed and you were on the jury, based on the video and the laws, would you say he was Brandishing, threatening, or as he stated, removing your gun from your car and placing it in your pocked.
Don't say what you would do, as for the scenario you are a jurist.

Just for thought.

https://ph.news.yahoo.com/stay-f-off-road-cyclist-164215592.html


----------



## Injunbro (May 9, 2020)

The man did nothing @ all wrong, he was getting out of his car & transferring it to his pocket when they approached him. The bike riders started the confrontation, not him. He never pointed it, waved it around or "brandished" a gun. Telling them to 'Stay off the ******* road' was not polite but an opinion, not a threat. If anyone committed a crime it was the bike riders.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

He certainly made sure the gun was seen., but he didn't threaten with it or state a threat verbally.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

I don't see any need to charge the man with brandishing a weapon. He appeared to be getting out of his car to go into that building and didn't want to leave his gun in the car, when the_ cyclists confronted him._ He was walking away when another cyclist confronted,threatened him. But a bunch of liberal anti-gun nuts wouldn't see it that way...


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Many years ago my friend Greg was driving his truck down a county road and came across a group of bicyclists who were basically blocking his lane on a hill. Since he knew better than to drive blindly into the oncoming lane approaching the crest, he was forced to slow from 55 mph to around 10 mph. 
Greg was yelling "get the f*** out of the way" which startled one of the bicyclists who swerved into Gregs' fender and crashed. 
The medical bills were paid by Gregs' insurance. The sheriffs Deputy gave Greg a warning.
Nowadays we have bicycle lanes everywhere. I give the riders a wide berth.

GW


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

well the article is gone what does that tell you?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Donel said:


> well the article is gone what does that tell you?


As of right now the article is not gone. What does that tell you?

GW


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

Every time I try use that location, I get a blank page.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Donel said:


> Every time I try use that location, I get a blank page.


Try here: https://www.local10.com/news/local/...clists-driver-caught-on-camera-in-palm-beach/


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

Sorry still just get, "Blank" when I try to open this page. But obviously the article still exists So I rescind my original statement as it makes no sense.


----------

